# How often to change media



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, I have an aquaclear 20 filter and I have the
-Carbon
-Sponge/Foam
-BioMax
How often do I have to change each one of these.....the package says
-Carbon every month
-Sponge/Foam every 2 months
-BioMax every 3 months


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you plan to use carbon (not needed) change per package directions-carbon has a limited life......good to always have fresh activated charcoal/carbon on hand.....

Sponge-change this when it is worn out/falling apart-no longer doing its job.....it needs a rinse/swish in old tank water or dechlorinated water a couple of times a month to maintain good water flow-it should look dirty while water is still able to flow freely through it.....

Biomax...not sure what this is...but if it is like the bioballs or biobead-ceramic, rubber or glass type....they should never need to be replaced....they do need a rinse (dechlorianated or old tank water) on occasion so they receive oxygenated water for the colony of nitrifying bacteria....but usually don't need to be rinsed as often as the sponge.....

Products often will instruct to change more often than needed-otherwise they don't make money....lol......some things do need to be changed per direction..... but other don't or at least as often as the package directions state.....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

There sort of ceramic but I *think* they might dissolve eventually because when i rinsed them before putting them in it fizzed
BioMax- http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=114&PROD_ID=01013700020101
Amazon details says: Composed of 85 percent Micro-Tunnels and 15 percent Micro-Cavities & The AquaClear 20 BioMax Filter Insert provides an optimal environment for beneficial bacteria growth. It works to reduce ammonia and nitrite levels in your tank, and it increases biological filtration efficiency by 30 percent. The AquaClear 20 BioMax Filter Insert is made exclusively for the AquaClear 20 Power Filter.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay....those you don't want to change out...they help with ammonia and nitrite due to the surface area they provide for the nitrifying bacteria to colonize or the biological filtration, however, this too is limited to bioload......you only have available numbers based on bioload anything extra and they consume each other....lol.....in other words....only enough bacteria to cover the load...add more livestock and you can still have a spike until the bacteria colony catches up......

A rinse on occasion is all that is needed so the bacteria are not smothered since they are dependent on oxygen...too much gunk can limit them and if they dissolve...replace as needed.....


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok perfect.....


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They won't dissolve. I've had the same sponge and rings in my aquaclear for going on two years now. OFL is wise.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

vaygirl said:


> They won't dissolve. I've had the same sponge and rings in my aquaclear for going on two years now. OFL is wise.


Do *you* use carbon in it?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

No, I removed it when I had to medicate and never put it back in. Lol. I just put an extra bag of bio thingies in it. So I have two bags of rings and one sponge now.


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

jman828 said:


> Ok perfect.....


Activated Carbon is basically there to help clear the water up: cloudy water, eater that uses medication.. as it passes through the filter, water and any gunk in the water is stopped by the spongy area. Sponge can only move large pieces of stuff and not trace.. so the carbon will bind with the trace elements like a magnet. 

That's why if you have to medicate something and you're doing it in a filtered tank, you must remove the carbon (or filter if you can't remove the carbon from the actual filter. 

I just cut open the filter media to allow me access to remove the carbon from under the sponge part and then spoon in new activated carbon which I have in a carton or jug. This saves me from having to buy new filter inserts and from a possible cycle crash from putting in a new filter. 

the aquaclear 20 I see comes with some options for replacements. As for your carbon part, it looks like a little bag yeah? You should be good to just swish out the sponge until it degrades too much and no longer does it's job - then replace. The activated charcoal part is like 4-10$ each.. I usually replace my carbon every month, So.. consider this: lets say a container of activated carbon costs at the most 10.00 for 10 or 20oz of activated carbon.. depending on the size of your filter, it's going to be cheaper to open and replace the carbon yourself.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes I was looking at doing that today I saw a carton of loose at my LPS and media bags also


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

sponge
bio-max
airstone
sponge


That's the stack in my aquaclear 20 on the guppy breeder tank, works awesome and keeps the high power airstone from mixing the tank like a blender. 

The bio-max does dissolve, ignore the instructions for changing it out, just wait until its half gone then add some more to the bag. It keeps the hardness up.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

So it DOES dissolve? Thought so. How long does it take to dissolve?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

does the carbon in those filter things take out tannins in the water too?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not positive but I *think* so. Thunderloon will know


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Mistress said:


> does the carbon in those filter things take out tannins in the water too?


Fresh activated carbon will remove tannins and other staining/color from the water...it also can help remove odor, medications and other things from the water....But so will a water change......


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

jman828 said:


> So it DOES dissolve? Thought so. How long does it take to dissolve?


Thunderloon, you there?


----------

